# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Economist: "Turqia, miku më i ngushtë i Serbisë"

## gerrard73

http://gdb.rferl.org/4EFEE98F-956C-4...FF8_w527_s.jpg

Nëse Serbia vazhdon luftën kundër Kosovës, vendet e BE-së do ta lënë jashtë Beogradin. Turqia duket si startegjia e daljes.

Serbia po shikon në të shkuarën, por edhe drejt së ardhmes. Më 11 korrik, presidenti serb, Boris Tadiq, nderoi rreth 8000 viktima boshnjake të masakrës së Srebrenicës. 

Në të njëjtën kohë, në veri të Serbisë, në Novi Sad, të rinjë nga gjithë Evropa po shijonin festivalin vjetor të muzikës Exit.

Emri i festivalit u zgjodh nga organizatorët për të gjetur një dalje nga nacionalizmi serb, derisa pas 10 vjetësh është shndërruar në një nga destinacionet më tërheqëse të verës për mijëra të rinj nga i gjithë kontinenti. 

Për ta, luftërat e Serbisë janë diçka e lexuar në librat e historisë, e që në verë kanë mbetur në fund të çantave të shkollës.

Padyshim, nuk është kështu për të gjithë. Ratko Mlladiq, komandanti i serbëve në masakrën e Srebrenicës, vazhdon të mbetet në arrati, ndonëse kërkohet nga Gjykata Ndërkombëtare për ish-Jugosllavinë si i akuzuar për gjenocid.

Në fjalimin e tij para trupave serbe, pas masakrës së Srebrenicës, Mlladiq tha se e kishte çliruar qytetin nga turqit - një term fyes që përdorej për boshnjakët. 

Si për ironi, tani Turqia duket të jetë miku i ri më i mirë i Serbisë. Pas pjesëmarrjes në përkujtimin e Srebrenicës, Rexhep Taip Erdogan, kryeministri turk, vizitoi Beogradin. 

Një numër marrëveshjesh u nënshkruan mes dy vendeve, përfshirë heqjen e vizave. Pakti për tregtinë e lirë do të hyjë në fuqi në shtator. 

I shoqëruar nga Tadiqi, kryeministri Erdogan vizitoi Sanxhakun, rajon me shumicë boshnjake në Serbi, ku dy udhëheqësit hapën qendrën kulturore turke. 

Gjatë vitit të fundit, Turqia ka filluar të luajë një rol më aktiv në Ballkanin Perëndimor, duke punuar për të pajtuar serbët e boshnjakët në Bosnjë dhe grupet rivale myslimane në Sanxhak.

Ndërhyrjet e mëhershme të Turqisë në rajon nuk kanë qenë shumë të mirëpritura. 



Festivali Exit organizohet në një kështjellë pranë Danubit, ndërtuar nga austriakët 300 vjet më parë, në përpjekje për të mbrojtur territoret nga Perandoria Osmane. Por, natyrisht që kështjella ka një pamje më mikpritëse sot. 

Organizatorët, megjithatë, thonë se numri i pjesëmarrësve, në veçanti nga Serbia dhe ish-Jugosllavia, këtë vit ka rënë ndjeshëm, për shkak të goditjes nga kriza ekonomike. 

Me gjithë deklaratat e zyrtarëve për rritje ekonomike, besimi është lëkundur. Një tjetër arsye është ngadalësimi i procesit të integrimit të Serbisë në BE. 

Shumë tremben se Kosova mund ta ngadalësojë këtë ritëm edhe më shumë. Gjykata Ndërkombëtare e Drejtësisë do të japë opinionin këshillëdhënës më 22 korrik lidhur me ligjshmërinë e pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Serbia, pas kësaj, planifikon të kërkojë nga Asambleja e Përgjithshme miratimin e një rezolute, ku do të bëhet thirrje për bisedime të reja për statusin e Kosovës. 

Por, udhëheqësit e Serbisë kanë marrë paralajmërime se ky hap do ti irritojë vendet që e kanë njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës, 22 nga të cilat janë vende të BE-së.

Serbia ka bërë kërkesën për të marrë statusin e vendit kandidat në BE. Por, Gjermania e ka bërë të qartë se preferon një periudhë pushimi sa i përket zgjerimit, pas hyrjes së Kroacisë. Kjo e fundit pritet të anëtarësohet në vitin 2012 apo 2013. 

Nëse Serbia vendos të vazhdojë luftën për Kosovën, Gjermania dhe vendet e tjera e kanë justifikimin e përkryer që ta lënë Serbinë jashtë. 

Qëllimi strategjik i Serbisë është anëtarësimi në Bashkimin Evropian, thotë minisitri i Tregtisë, Millosavleviq. Por, ai shton se nëse ka vonesa në këtë drejtim, vendi do ti forcojë marrëdhëniet me Rusinë, Kinën dhe Turqinë. 

Pas dy vjetësh, mbushet një shekull nga koha kur Turqia u dëbua nga Ballkani, pas më shumë se 500 vjetësh qëndrimi. E ja ku është Turqia sërish. Duket sikur nuk u ikën dot rrugëve të çuditshme të historisë.

----------


## Disa

"Turqia, miku më i ngushtë i Serbisë" 

Rrennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!

----------


## POKO

> "Turqia, miku më i ngushtë i Serbisë" 
> 
> Rrennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


ajo mbase dhe mund te jet rren,por nje gje te jeni i sigurt ju dhe shume te tjer qe mendojne si ti.

turku nuk eshte shqipetare...qe perse eshte musliman,behet me arab se arabi,por shikone gjithmone interesin  e vet kombetare,e stabilitetin e mireqenien e vet si shtet.

e larget me duket ajo dite,qe ne te piqemi ne koke, e ta duam e ta respketojme njeri tjetrin si shqipetare,me shume se ato vellezerit imagjinare fetar,qofte muhamedan e te krishtere.

----------


## Disa

> ajo mbase dhe mund te jet rren,por nje gje te jeni i sigurt ju dhe shume te tjer qe mendojne si ti.
> 
> turku nuk eshte shqipetare...qe perse eshte musliman,behet me arab se arabi,por shikone gjithmone interesin  e vet kombetare,e stabilitetin e mireqenien e vet si shtet.
> 
> e larget me duket ajo dite,qe ne te piqemi ne koke, e ta duam e ta respketojme njeri tjetrin si shqipetare,me shume se ato vellezerit imagjinare fetar,qofte muhamedan e te krishtere.


Po cka je ka thu pash ZOTIN,po pas Amerikes,Turqia po te ndihmon mas shumti.

----------


## Rina_87

Po eshte mese normale, qe nipat te kene lidhje te ngushte me dajet.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Renea

Nese Erdogan thot se mbeshtet pavarsin e Kosoves dhe se lobon per tu njohur pavarsia e saj dhe nese thonte se mbeshtet futjen e Shqiperise ne NATO dhe nese i thot grekut se nese prek Shqiperin me ke prekur mua , ateher un fare si besoj ketij lajmi.

Sa i perket shfuqizimit te vizave, edhe Shqiperia i ka hjek vizat serbeve , edhe Shqiperia ka dhen 400.000 euro per serbet e Gracanices edhe politikanet e Shqiperise mbajn takime me politikanet serb , por dihet qendrimi i Shqiperise kur vjen puna tek Kosova ose tek ceshtjet tjera kombetare.

_Turqia përshëndet vendimin e GJND-së për Kosovën_ 

Ankara - Turqia ka përshëndetur vendimin e GJND-së për Kosovën, duke theksuar se një vendim i tillë është një “dritare e re për të mundësuar vendosjen e paqes dhe stabilitetit të qëndrueshëm në Ballkan”.

* “Ruajtja e tërësisë territoriale të Kosovës dhe e strukturës politike dhe sociale, e ndërtuar mbi vlerat demokratike, ka një rëndësi të madhe për Ballkanin*. Integrimi me strukturat europiane dhe euro-atlantike, i cili është përcaktuar si objektivi themelor i rajonit, në këtë kuadër përbën një terren të shëndoshë", citon deklaratën e MPJ-së turke ambasada e Turqisë në Tiranë.

"Ne, vërejmë me kënaqësi se perspektiva e integrimit europian po mbështetet nga të gjitha vendet e rajonit. Ky vizion, i cili do të formësojë të ardhmen e përbashkët të rajonit, paraqet një mundësi të nevojshme për zgjidhjen e problemeve ekzistuese në kuadrin e kulturës së pajtimit dhe shndërrimin e Ballkanit në një rajon paqeje, stabiliteti dhe begatie. Ne presim që ky mendim i Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Drejtësisë t’u japë një shtytje përpjekjeve për zhvillimin e dialogut pozitiv dhe konstruktiv midis Kosovës e Serbisë. Turqia është e gatshme t’u japë çdo lloj mbështetjeje përpjekjeve në këtë drejtim", përfundon deklarata e MPJ-së turke.
http://www.kosovanews.info/index.php...ike&Itemid=197


“Kthehem nga vizita zyrtare në Turqi, një ndër vizitat më të rëndësishme dhe me mesazhe historike për perspektivën e Republikës së Kosovës”, theksoi z. Thaçi .

Në një konferencë shtypi në Aeroportin Ndërkombëtar të Prishtinës kryeministri Thaçi ka vlerësuar shumë të suksesshme këtë vizitë dhe ka falënderuar kryeministrin Recep Tayyip Erdoğan dhe popullin e Turqisë për *pritjen e ngrohtë dhe vëllazërore* që i është bërë delegacionit shtetëror nga Republika e Kosovës. 

____


Hapesi i temes si nje propagandues i Vatikanit , nuk i behet qejfi kur Kosova merr mbeshtetje ne Turqi, por se kam qare pa i then se Turqia do te mbeshtes gjithmon Kosoven , sidomos me kete udheheqsi te sotshem,

----------


## POKO

> Po cka je ka thu pash ZOTIN,po pas Amerikes,Turqia po te ndihmon mas shumti.


jam dakort me ate qe thua,qe e kemi aleat strategjike sote per sot.

por ti duhesh te jesh dakort per dicka me mua ? !...qe nje burre,pasi na e shkerdhen mamen per 500 vjet rresht,duhet i then baba se sben  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s  futeni ne koke mire kete qe po ju them...sikur e kemi ne interesin per turqin,po ashtu e kane dhe ata per neve,mbase jo krejt 50 me 50...doni fakte te ju permend ? apo besoje qe i dini vet   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ximi_abedini

sot turqia eshte ndoshta i vetmi shtet ne bot i cili eshte duke u mundu qe botes tja sjell paqen

erdogani eshte ndermjetsus ndermjet serbve dhe boshnjakve per te gjet nje zgjidhje per problemin e bosnjes dhe natyrisht ai duhet te sillet si mik i serbis sepse perndryshe sdo ket sukses

sa i perket shqiptarve turqia eshte miku me i madh qe ka sot kombi shqiptar ja vlen te shikohet diplomacia turke ku ne qdo vend dhe ne qdo konferenc permend kosoven dhe kudo qe ben vizita neper shtetet e ndryshme te botes ajo kerkon njohjen e pavarsis se kosoves

dihet mikpritja e liderve shqiptar te cilet vizituan turqin te cilet u priten si mbreter dhe qdo delegacion i kosoves qe viziton turqin gjithmon pritet nga presidenti dhe kryeministri turk gje qe ne vende te tjera nuk ju ndodh nje gje e till sepse ne vende tjera takohen vetem me ministra deputet dhe zevendsministra

----------


## POKO

ashtu eshte ximi,rrofte populli vella liridashes turk  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Disa

> jam dakort me ate qe thua,qe e kemi aleat strategjike sote per sot.
> 
> por ti duhesh te jesh dakort per dicka me mua ? !...qe nje burre,pasi na e shkerdhen mamen per 500 vjet rresht,duhet i then baba se sben 
> 
> p.s  futeni ne koke mire kete qe po ju them...sikur e kemi ne interesin per turqin,po ashtu e kane dhe ata per neve,mbase jo krejt 50 me 50...doni fakte te ju permend ? apo besoje qe i dini vet


O vella une nuk i them babe turkut e as amerikanit,por une i falemenderohem Amerikes,qe po na ndihmon,po ashtu i falemenderohem edhe Turqis.
E ke par ti gjat nje vizite kur thaqi per ne Turqi,se si Erdogan i thonte Thaqit vella,kjo pak te duket ty?!!

----------


## POKO

wooowwww  erdogani na i paskesh than thaqit vellaaa ???


shif se mos ta kan perkthy gabim,se ne fakt thaqi i bjen me ken nipash,i nipi gjyshit  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s  sa shpejt frymezohena dhe na shqipetart...per te huajin zemren e shpirtin e napim (biles kohve te fundit edhe grate kena fillu me i dhane  :ngerdheshje:  ,kurse te vetin,per i fjale gojet i rrasim patllake pa mendu dy her hmmm.

----------


## Disa

> wooowwww  erdogani na i paskesh than thaqit vellaaa ???
> 
> 
> shif se mos ta kan perkthy gabim,se ne fakt thaqi i bjen me ken nipash,i nipi gjyshit 
> 
> p.s  sa shpejt frymezohena dhe na shqipetart...per te huajin zemren e shpirtin e napim (biles kohve te fundit edhe grate kena fillu me i dhane  ,kurse te vetin,per i fjale gojet i rrasim patllake pa mendu dy her hmmm.


Nuk po besone qe Erdogan i ka than Thaqit vella?!!!!!!

O vella mos ban hajgare,jo mundet me pas nipash,jo daje,kur nuk ke fakte mos ja fute kote.

Nejse paqe vellacko,klm

----------


## Mexhi

> "Turqia, miku më i ngushtë i Serbisë"



*Kjo nuk eshte e vertet, pasi miku me i ngushte i  serbise eshte Shqiperia!!!*

----------


## POKO

hahhaha mexhi,tani ti e ndreqe tamam  :ngerdheshje: 

disa,paqa qofte dhe me ty vella...klm dhe ti !

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Serbia eshte aleat gati me cdo shtet te Europes e me gjere edhe pse me shum shtete bien ne kundershtim vetem me pavarsine e Kosoves kurse mardheniet diplomatike i kane te mira kjo ska lidhje..

Sherri i Turqise eshte qe Kosova mbeti ne kete gjendje kshtu qe na detyrohen shumë!

----------


## Fishtani1

Gjithe e dijne qe Turqia eshte miku me i mire i Shqiptareve.

Ashtu si talibancat qe e lidhin cdo gje me fe ashtu edhe ju disa krishtian jeni njesoj, nje m.ut nuk keni lidhje as me politike e as histori.

----------


## shitesi

Nuk eshte turku zot i ballkanit por jane SHqiptaret.
Serbet greket turqit bullgaret le te kene shok e miq ke te duan,
ne kemi Ameriken na mjafton.

----------


## HEN-RI

> http://gdb.rferl.org/4EFEE98F-956C-4...FF8_w527_s.jpg
> 
> Nëse Serbia vazhdon luftën kundër Kosovës, vendet e BE-së do ta lënë jashtë Beogradin. Turqia duket si startegjia e daljes.
> 
> Serbia po shikon në të shkuarën, por edhe drejt së ardhmes. Më 11 korrik, presidenti serb, Boris Tadiq, nderoi rreth 8000 viktima boshnjake të masakrës së Srebrenicës. 
> 
> Në të njëjtën kohë, në veri të Serbisë, në Novi Sad, të rinjë nga gjithë Evropa po shijonin festivalin vjetor të muzikës Exit.
> 
> Emri i festivalit u zgjodh nga organizatorët për të gjetur një dalje nga nacionalizmi serb, derisa pas 10 vjetësh është shndërruar në një nga destinacionet më tërheqëse të verës për mijëra të rinj nga i gjithë kontinenti. 
> ...



*  Turqia miku i ngushte me Serbine???? ABSURDITET!
M e keto peivanlliqe turqia po mundohet te marri rolin e liderit ne ballakan,meqe ate e pati greqia dhe sot po mundohet ta marri serbia,por si bythgrisur...ose e dhjere ,por krenare,nuk mund ta arrije dot ta marri rolin e liderit dhe turqia si duket i ka te gjitha keto gjasa...*

----------


## Fishtani1

Per Turqine e dijme, po harapet e tu?

Une them duhet ndryshuar titullin e temes dhe duhet bere "Arabet miqte me te ngushte te Serbise" , nuk besoj se duhet dhene shembuj.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Per Turqine e dijme, po harapet e tu?
> 
> Une them duhet ndryshuar titullin e temes dhe duhet bere "Arabet miqte me te ngushte te Serbise" , nuk besoj se duhet dhene shembuj.


mu nuk me intereson se kan e ka miq arabi e kan e ka amerika me mir eshte te kesh miq sesa armiq

nuk ka me mir ne bot se sa te kesh mardhenie te mira me te gjitha shtetet e botes edhe shqiperis dhe kosoves i deshiroj qe gjithmon ti ken miq  te gjitha shtetet e botes e jo armiq

deshem ne apo jo gjenerata qe do vin per shqiperi dihet por edhe kosova do ket mardhenie te mira me serbin

----------

